
rejected! - colmworth

======
colmworth
We're sorry to say we couldn't accept your proposal for funding. Please don't
take it personally, because most of the proposals we rejected, we rejected for
reasons having nothing to do with the quality of the applicants. For example,
we were very reluctant to accept proposals with only one founder, because we
think starting a startup is too much work for one person. We also had a higher
threshold for applicants who were still in school, groups where one or more
members planned to keep their current jobs, and groups that couldn't all move
to Boston. We rejected a lot of proposals simply because we couldn't
understand them, or didn't understand the problem domain well enough to judge
them, or because the project seemed too big to start on only three months of
funding. Sometimes we even rejected good ideas, because another group proposed
the same idea and seemed further along.

We realize this process is fraught with error. It's practically certain that
groups we rejected will go on to create successful startups. If you do, we'd
appreciate it if you'd send us an email telling us about it; we want to learn
from our mistakes.

Thanks,

Y Combinator Staff

~~~
colmworth
as of today I'm out to prove them wrong. wish me luck and good luck to those
who have been accepted

~~~
ivan
I'm sure, it's frustrating if you don't know real reason why they rejected you
so I wish you good luck, As we say, "what don't kill you that gives you more
power".

------
cwilbur
Rejected here too. I'm not surprised; it was a long shot to begin with, and I
don't think my goals as a founder and their goals as investors really lined
up. It probably didn't help that I'm a sole founder, either.

Time for Plan B. Powerball tickets. Er, I mean, the slowly growing micro-ISV
approach.

~~~
BitGeek
No need to grow slow... unless slow growth is what you want. $6k is not the
difference between high growth and slow growth.

~~~
cwilbur
Well, slow growth while I work at my day job.

$10-$15K is the difference between being able to quit my day job and get the
company going in 3 months and having to keep my day job and get the company
going in 9 months to a year.

And if I need to keep the day job, slow sustainable growth -- meaning I can
project income, and project reasonably accurately when I can quit my day job
-- is much better than a spike that I need to deal with in crisis mode.

------
neurokinetikz
I'm wondering if I should email them about the webby award i won today for the
site they rejected ;)

neurokinetikz.com

<http://webbyawards.com/webbys/current_honorees.php?category_id=48>

~~~
BitGeek
I went to that site and saw a blog with a animated matrix background. I didn't
get it.

I know it sucks to be rejected (went thru it recently myself) but don't fall
into the trap of sour grapes.

Find out what you can do better, or improve on.

And I think this is probably a good forum for doing that.

------
maliciouskitty
C'me.... with the age of EC2 and S3, there are no reason you cannot bootstrap
the whole thing yourself?

And there are tons of other ways to make money, if you are smart enough to
build a startup.

Surely is nice to have somebody written you a $10,000 check to start of
with... but believe me, you will never forget the moment you received the
first payment from the credit card gateway company.

It is better if you can grow your business with your own money, if you have a
choice.

------
mukund
Rejected too and we know reason why we were rejected :) So no hard feelings as
i had posted before its YC or we go alone.

~~~
jason13
why did you get rejected?

------
stcorbett
Me too, twice :). I can't wait to see who got funded. Maybe they want to show
us their apps?

